# Redknight's Tales of the Azure Sea



## redknight (Jul 18, 2003)

Last night I started a new campaign. I wanted to post what happened here to keep a record of it and get feedback from other gms. Here is what happened last night, we only played for half a game session so we did not get into the thick of the plot yet.

*****************

Chapter One 


The crisp ocean air invigorated young William Flynt as he left his fathers house. The sound of gulls echoed across the island and the small town seemed empty. The crew of the Albatross was out at sea leaving their families and loved ones in the relative safety of home. 

William quickened his pace; he had an appointment to keep at the shipwrights. A young stranger had recently arrived in port. His gaze lingered too long on Karyn, Williams’s younger sister. It was up to William to teach the stranger some manners. He adjusted his belt and tucked his shirt into his pants. The shirt was overly large on him and he did not want it to interfere with the sport ahead.

He arrived at the shipwrights without incident. There was no sign of the stranger. “Figures that the man would be a cowardly dog as well as an ill mannered lout.” William thought to himself. “Still, if he was as pampered as he seemed, it could be that he was just lazy and overslept.” He began to stretch and prepare for the duel if his opponent did show.

After about a quarter of a turn, the stranger arrived strolling up the road. He looked disdainfully at the cutlass in young Williams’s hands and drew forth a fine rapier. The stranger smiled,  “Prepare to be educated in swordplay by Rinaldo.”

William replied, “Prepare yourself to be educated in proper manners.” With that, he lunged at Rinaldo. Rinaldo skillfully stepped back. The momentum of the lunge carried William past his opponent, the swordsman capitalized on the opportunity to leave a welt across the backside of the young sailor.

William growled in his frustration. He spun and lunged again. This time, Rinaldo had retreated behind a barrel and used it for cover. Once again, William felt the sting of the rapier. In anger, William lashed out and was almost surprised to feel his blade make contact with his foe. His victory was short lived as a moment later he was flat on his back staring up at the blue sky.

The stranger stood over William, his shadow blocking the sun. As William cleared his head he realized that his foe was offering him a hand to help him regain his feet. As he stood a smile broke across his face. “It seems that you have some skill after all. On this island, the victor buys breakfast.”

As Rinaldo was about to reply, the door to the shipwrights burst open. Standing in the doorway was a young man of roughly the same age as the combatants. His hand was at his side clutching the hilt of a dagger that was tucked into his belt.

He looked at William, “Is there are problem here? My name is Sinos Galley. Your father hired me to help with the upkeep of the boat, but if you need my help, it is yours.” He then turned to Rinaldo, “Don’t you know who you were fighting? The Captain will hang you if you hurt his son.”

William smiled; liking the respect he gained from the shipwright. “No need for trouble, we have just settled our differences and were headed for breakfast, care to join us?” With a nod, the trio headed into town.

It was still too early for many of the shops to be open; yet late enough that most of the fishing boats had already headed out to sea. As a result, the street was empty. One shop did have its doors open; that of old Doctor Faustus. As the trio approached, Reginald held up his hand in warning. He silently pointed at were the lock had been broken an slowly advanced into the store. 

Most of the store had been untouched, however one cabinet in the back had been forced open. As they continued to search for clues, a shadow fell across the doorway. Doctor Faustus had returned and was looking at them accusingly. William spoke up, “I think you were robbed. It looks like someone broke in and took something from your cupboard.”

The old doctor forced his way aside William and examined the damage. “Hmmm, strange,… they left most things untouched. They must have known what they were looking for.” He turned to William, “all they took was a few healing draughts, a couple of potions of water breath and my supply of red powder.”

Willaim looked at the old man reassuringly. “Don’t worry Doctor, it is a small town, we will find out who took your things and make sure they pay.” 

Continuing on their quest for breakfast, they asked a few people if they had seen anyone new around town. Most said that they had not seen anything unusual, but went they arrived at Polly’s Tavern, they find that their luck was about to change.

Polly was behind the counter cooking up a large batch of scrambled eggs. She greeted the group with a friendly, “mornin’ master William, you and your friend take a seat and I’ll be with you in a moment. As they sat at the bar their gaze wandered at the other patrons.

Old Gus and Riley were playing cards as usual. Each was accusing the other of cheating and their bickering echoed throughout the room. However the person who sat at the far table next to the stairs captured the attention of all three men.

One of the most enchanting young women any of them had ever seen was attempting to have breakfast. She was having trouble succeeding at this task due to the unwanted attention that two individuals were giving her.

The first individual was a thin man who leaned over the young woman with a leer on his face. The other was a hulking brute of a man, when he turned it could be seen that he had yellow tusk’s jutting over his upper lip.

Seeing the young woman’s distress, the men leapt to her aid. “Get away from her you louts!” cried William as he bared his cutlass. Rinaldo drew forth his rapier and stood by his side to back his play.

“Keep out of this boy.” Scowled the thin man. The big man grinned, “I was wondrin’ where dey was keepin’ the Jennies in this town.” He then grabbed the young woman by the shoulder. The young woman twisted and blew into the man’s face. A small cloud of mist played in front of his eyes and seemed to distract him momentarily.

William leapt into action. A quick slash from his cutlass made the brute let go of the woman. Even as he was charging, out of the corner of his eye he saw Rinaldo nimbly roll over the intervening table to intercept the thin man. Silos, seeing the others rushing to lend aid, realized that he had to help as well. He gathered his courage and tried to follow Rinaldo. Unfortunately, the table tipped as he attempted to tumble across and left him sprawled across it.

Seeing her opportunity to escape, the young woman leaped away from her tormentors. With a quiet “thank you” to her rescuers, she sailed to the far side of the tavern. William fell a strong breeze with her passing, as it the wind itself was aiding her in her escape.

William recoiled as he prepared to bring his cutlass blade to attack. The strike left the brutish man standing stunned for a moment before he slip to the floor. Not having the time to savor his victory, the young pirate felt a chain wrap around his throat and haul him off his feet.

Rinaldo found himself outmatched against the thin man. The man deftly feinted with his dagger then caught the swordsman with cut to the temple. Rinaldo fell to the floor groaning in pain. 

Seeing him fall, Sinos threw his dagger at the thin man. It tumbled end over end and thudded uselessly into the wall. The thin man smiled and hefted his own dagger as he spied the shipwright. Throwing his dagger in return, it caught the shipwright in the arm slowing him down due to the pain.

Having retreated to a safer distance, the young woman saw that young William was in trouble. A man with a metal chain was standing on the stairway and was slowly choking him. Although the others were too busy to see, she closed her eyes and muttered a few words under her breath. A fine mist appeared in the air around the man leaving him gasping for breath. Making use of the distraction, William escaped from the chain and rushed the thin man.

Sinos, emboldened by the actions of William, grasped the fallen swordsman’s rapier, leapt over the table and started to circle behind the thin man. The thin man was hard pressed to fend off both William and Sinos but found an opening. Quickly it was down to two, the thin man and William were embroiled in deadly combat.

The woman threw her knife at the man on the balcony, although she did not kill the man, she did convince the man that retreat was the wiser action and he fled the scene. She then turned her attention back to where the thin man and William were fighting. William was looking the worse for wear. Look around for something to use as a weapon, she found a steak knife on one of the tables and hurled it at the fight. The thin man sank to the floor with the knife embedded in his chest. 

Tending the wounds of her would be rescuers she introduce herself. “My name is Trista, thank you for coming to my aid.” 

Outside, a wounded man ran for the lighthouse on the edge of town. Storm clouds were moving in on the small island.


----------



## redknight (Aug 1, 2003)

Part Deux

This segment was written by the player of Sinos Galley..

As the unnatural cloud formations rolled across Pirate Isle four of the youngest members of the Blue Rouges dashed across the sweeping grasslands towards the light tower. The shining beacons were nowhere to be seen. Without their guiding lights the safe return of the Albatross would be in grave danger. The foursome recent strangers to each other were thrown together in the single task of helping the lead ship back to port.

Leading the way was William Flint. He’s the only male heir of the Captain. Worry outlined his face as thoughts of his father and his ship crashing the rocks below. Next to him was Rinaldo. This young dangerously handsome swordsman recently crossed swords with William over the honor of Captain’s Flint only daughter, Karen. The fight came to an unresolved ending due to the intervention of the newest shipwright of the Albatross, Sinos Galley. Galley was more of a bookish sort who didn’t want to see any harm done to young William. 

There was no anger or bitterness in this encounter and the three new friends soon met up with the fourth member of this troupe at Paula’s Tavern. Her name is Trisha, a young fetching maiden who showed some capable magic during an encounter at the bar. 

Heading for the lighthouse, Trisha was explaining her mystical roots. She came from Cardainia. Her mother was a sorcerer and her brother studied the clerical teachings of Solrion. Due to political unrest cause in part by the Dorando Empire, the family took flight. Sinos added his own story of how the Dorando Empire fleeced his family of their shipping company. It was apparent that the shared hated for this outside invader bonded the small group even closer. 

Before they reached the lighthouse a shadowy form emerged from the tree line. A large muscular man approached. His clothes and shaved head drew instant recognition. This was the sole survivor of the encounter back at tavern. Expecting another go around swords was drawn. The former attacker now raised his hands in peace. They circled the adversary and demanded explanation. What they heard did not bode well. “A dog carrying a bone will not bite… I carry a bone.” he began, “Please forgive this unworthy servant. I am Akhim. I don’t want to serve with Black Molly anymore. I don’t want anything more to do with her or her inhuman crew. When traveling amidst wolves, one does pose as a sheep. I apologize to attacking you, but if I do not act as one of them, they would realize that I was their enemy”

William spearheaded the questioning. He first pressed for who this Black Molly was. The stranger went on to explain that she is a sea hag who brought her company to Pirate Isle with the intensions of robbing it of a legendary treasure. Everyone doubted this story as none of them have heard of this booty. But the man continued, “She has a map. I swear. She divided her numbers in three. The first were to gather up supplies and stay with the ships. The second was to secure the lighthouse and gather insurance. The third were to stay in town and report any activity. 

William pressed, “Insurance. What type of insurance?” “The light house, they control it now. And imprisoned there are the Captain’s wife and daughter.” The young Flint’s eyes raged with hate as he pressed forward, “That’s my mother and sister you’re talking about.” Rinaldo placed a restraining arm across William’s chest, “Not now. We got to think what the best plan of action to freeing them is.” Logic returned to Captain’s son as he stepped back. The man quickly picked up his story. “Your mother and sister are being held in the basement with the light-keeper.  There are two guards watching over them. There are four guards in the lobby, and two guards patrolling the perimeter. Upstairs is Black Molly and with her witch and two more guards.”

Sinos stepped in with a question, “And what of this treasure. I have never heard of this. It’s on the island you say. So where is it?”  “It’s in the cemetery. It’s at the grave of the Unknown Pirate.” The four young adventurers thought it over. They accepted the strangers word and aid..

Visibility was now ten feet. All were wondering what to do next. At this point the man introduced himself as Akhim.  At noontime he was to report back with the guards. A plan was starting to take form. Trisha announced that she wanted to rest and meditae on the events ahead. Rinaldo suggested that he retrieve the clothes from Akhim’s dead patriots and use them as a ruse to gain entry to the light house. Sinos wanted to go back to his quarters and fetch his crossbow. Everyone went their separate ways and agreed to regroup at the tavern. 

High tide came in at 10:30 that night as the pirates shared a table at the Paula’s Tavern. Sinos arrived not only with his bow but also with Dr. Fautus. The good doctor was an older gent who served Captain Flint at the island. He was quite talented in brewing up magical potions, healing elixirs, and dispensing sage advice. His first words of wisdom were to discourage the group’s initial plan of scaling the lighthouse. That was a foolhardy course of action. He advised a frontal assault with trickery. It was highly dangerous but the plan had seeds of success.

He brought with him healing potions and vials of exploding fluids. He instructed them with a good nights rest and an early exposition on the morrow. Some healing droughts were downed at the table and the rest were divvied up for the next day’s events. The night went by uneventfully. As the group slept in their respective rooms the foreboding mist grew in thickness around the island. The next day the fog hung like a death shroud around the group as they made their way to the lighthouse.

Akeem took the point while William and Rinaldo hung back dressed in the dead men’s clothes. Further back Trisha’s fingers danced in front of her as she started to weave a spell. Standing next to her Sinos started to take aim with his crossbow. There were two guards standing outside the lighthouse. Akhim greeting them and acted like there was nothing out of the ordinary. As the group approached the guards noticed the two extra shadows in the mist. “Fools,” one yelled, “you’ve been followed.” Then all at once the attack was on. Akhim dove at the screaming guard as William sliced his cutlass at the other. The air suddenly reeked of magic. With no visible changes the battle ensued. Sinos missed wildly with his bow shot and Rinaldo charged the guard that side stepped Akhim.

The large man tried again. Swinging his massive chain he slipped and fell on the dew covered grass. With guard’s flank exposed Sinos took aim a second time and scored a hit. Added to that Rinaldo struck home his rapier. A few steps over William Flint now stood at the dead body of his advisory. The surviving guard reeled back from his numerous wounds. Kneeling in the grass Akeem was the first to press on the attack. With one last swing of his chain the guard slumped to the earth. 

Silence fell over the scene. For the first time ever in these young people’s lives they not only witnessed death but caused it. The weight of these actions took a long time to be absorbed. They were transfixed by their emotions. Only Trisha heard a dead bolt being unlatched from the light house. Voices were eventually heard behind a now partially opened door. A disembodied voice was heard, “…I don’t see anything.” Akeem quickly bounded to his feet and tried to sooth his former allies, “It’s me! Akhim!. Spike here wants to speak to you.” 

The man inside stepped out to speak to the now dead Spike. The door opened and Akeem and William bullied their way in. Three swordsmen stood in the foyer. The Captain’s son found himself between two of them dodging and parrying. The third man was overwhelmed by the sudden rush of Rinaldo, a bow shot by Sinos and the dazzling magic of Trisha. Eventually the guards fell to their superior number, but not before scoring some damage on William and screaming a warning cry to the rest of the crew.

“Kill the hostages” bellowed the third man before Rinaldo sank his rapier into his gullet. William stepped back from the attack and yelled, “Throw the sleeping powder.” Trisha reached into her sack and handed the vial to Sinos. The shipwright not wanting to hit any of his friends threw with most care possible. He took to the side of caution a little too far and lobed the potion across the room and out the window on the far wall. From this point William, Akeem, and Rinaldo stepped forward and under a blur of sharpened steel drove the two remaining guards to their deaths.

Once again an eerie silence rose up after a deadly battle. Shocked into the action the group was stirred by a voice coming from downstairs. “That’s one of them” spoke a barely human tongue. “Mother” whispered William. And then it was a mad scramble to the metal grate in the flooring. Rinaldo was the first to it. Pulling it aside the swordsman bounded down the staircase. When he reached the footing he saw a huge half-orc standing over a slumped human figure. Jed the light houseman was no more. Chained to one side the room was a woman in her 40’s screaming for help. Before he could act a man with a sword in each hand jumped right in front him and attacked.

The rest piled down the stairs. The two fisted fighter kept everyone at bay while his half-orc companion moved over to Mrs. Flint. He swung madly as the captain’s wife ducked from the assault. William did a ‘tuck and roll’ and flipped out of combat. He escaped the dual swordsman’s reach. Concentrating on Rinaldo the man doubled his attacks. The young duelist was overwhelmed and crashed to the ground. As the man loomed over Rinaldo he was hit with magic. Trisha followed up her spell with a well-placed dagger throw that plunked into the man’s chest.

The half-orc attention was drawn from the woman as Sinos and William attacked him from behind. As they pressed their attack Rinaldo crawled to the far corner of the room and started to drink a healing potion. He sat there as the curing fluid seeped into his body. The two fisted swordsman started to climb the steps and close in on Trisha. The spell user turned and ran up the stairs leading up. Akhim followed her.

With his back exposed and Rinaldo now on his feet the young duelist easily dropped the fighter from the steps. Seeing this, the half-orc roared “You killed Lucky Bob.” Rinaldo looked back at the beast and retorted; “Now he’s Unlucky Bob.” The beast yelled in pain and anger. He brushed back William and Sinos and charged. This left him exposed and both men scored hits. As his life essence was draining he finally reached Rinaldo. Near death he was no match for the now renewed duelist. Sizing up the creature Rinaldo smirked, “Tell Lucky Bob I said hi.” And with that he drove his blade through.

Sinos was the first to reach Mrs. Flint. Although alive her wounds would eventually kill her. The shipwright pulled out the healing drought Dr. Fautus gave him and brought it her lips. William was right behind. “Drink it mom” the son said, “you’re going to be ok.” She gulped it down as fast as her body would allow. Her wounds started to lighten and her heartbeat became steady once again.


----------



## redknight (Aug 5, 2003)

Part Three

(This chapter is told by two old sea salts who are recollecting the events of our intrepid heroes.)

It has been a few weeks since the Albatross returned to Pirate Isle. The village went from a quiet idyllic setting to the normal hustle and bustle of a port town. But the absence of Captain Dyne and his crew from hometown had not been uneventful. There was an episode that featured his family and a band of interlopers who threatened to plunder the island of a long lost treasure.

At the popular eatery Paula’s Tavern two regulars sit at their usual table to discuss the day’s events. Old Gus and Riley, two old salts, place their orders and discuss the politics of the day:

					********

Old Gus: It’s good to see the ‘ol captain back in town. That fog had the makings of a shipwreck. 

Riley: Eye. Tis a good thing young William and his friends were able defeat Black Molly and her crew. Was them that caused all the trouble.

OG: She took control of the lighthouse and took Ms. Karen and the captain wife’s hostage.

Riley: Arrgh. I’d like to see young William try to explain that to his pa. No way of bring back Jed now is there? It happened on his watch ya know?

OG: Eye, it did. But Black Molly was a tough customer. So too was her crew of cut throats. William did the best he could. And everything turned out all right. 

Riley: Black Molly was a tough customer. Curse her dark soul. 

OG: Akhim…ahh, the big bald one who changed flags during the course of the sail. He went from trying to tap that young Trisha to fighting against his old captain.

Riley: Ahh, Trisha the jumper. Last time I saw her she was hopping around the tavern.

OG: You would be too if those brutes were trying to take you upstairs. She’s more than jumper you know. She’s one of those spell-using types. Black Molly and her crew got a taste of her magic I’ll tell ya. 

Riley: And they also got a big taste of steel. Remember that fancy dan? What’s his name?

OG: Oh you mean the young kid, Renaldo?

Riley: Eye, tis the one. He fought like the devil. Actually I think he did fight the devil. What was dirty dog’s name? Scurvy Pete…that’s it.

OG: You mean “the greatest swordsman in the world”?

Riley: Ha. Way Renaldo tells it Scurvy Pete was the second greatest swordsman in the world.

OG: Arrgh, he showed him some manners he did. Took his healing drought right out the dying man’s hands too. Didn’t spill a blessed drop. 

Riley: He’s a good man to have in a fight I say. As long as he’s not catching arrows in his back.

OG:  You mean what that Sinos Galley did to him? Wasn’t he the one who fell in your oatmeal?

Riley: Eye. I tell you that boy is as smart as an ox and strong as an owl. Shooting a friend in combat. He should of stayed in the shipwrights cabin playing with his pencil.

OG: He’s not that bad. He actually sliced Scurvy Pete once. Boy has to have some talent.

Riley: Arrgh, a lucky strike. What’s the matter? Wasn’t he letting that sea hag escape or did he run out of redpowder to throw out windows?

OG: Speaking of William he held his own during the whole thing. I liked how he told Black Molly that she picked on the wrong island. Shows leadership I say.

Riley: Baahh…when it counted he was flopping around on ice. He needed his sister to run Black Molly through.

OG: With Renaldo’s rapier no less. Maybe she’ll turn out to be the greatest swordswoman in the world?

					********

And so it went back and forth. Two old retired crewmembers debating the merits of the newest of recruits. An endless cycle on Pirate Isle. Will the young continue the legend that Riley and Old Gus help establish in their prime? For that is the age-old question for all crewmembers of the Albatross.


----------



## DiFier (Aug 6, 2003)

Woo hoo another Pirate adventure.  You guys should visit Freeport.  Just don't mess with the watch.  especially in the docks.    

I like your story.  how many players do you have?  4 or is Akhim a player too?  What are their classes.  Rinaldo = Rogue?  William = Fighter?  Sinos Galley = Commoner?  Trista = sorcerer?  What level are they? 

I look forward to your next instalmant.


----------



## redknight (Aug 6, 2003)

"You guys should visit Freeport." 

They are in a campaign world slightly different than that of Freeport, sort of a Mystara meets Skies of Arcadia kinda thing.

There are currently 4 main PCs. They were created using the rules from Swashbuckling Adventure.

Rinaldo (Swashbuckler) - Swordsman who hails from the Dornado Empire. The Dornado EMpire has recently been expanding its territory so  it is less than popular with people from other countries.

William (Pirate) - Son of the Current Captain of the ship Albatross. He fancies that some day he will be a great Captain like his father.

Trista (Elementalist) - Since Dornado invaded the country of Cardainia, Trista nad her family have been on the run. She took refuge in the islands where she meet the others. (The Elementalist is a homebrew character class similar to a sorcerer, see the home brew boards for details.)

Silos Galley (Wanderer) - Skilled shipwright who lost his home when the Dornado Empire claimed his family business for their own use. 

At the beginning of the adventure, the characers are all first level.

Thanks for the comments! If you have any more comments or suggestions as to plot ideas or interesting twists for any of the characters, let me know.


----------



## redknight (Aug 15, 2003)

This installment is written by the player of Trista the elementalist.

Haven proven their worth by saving the island from the plans of Black Molly and her sea hag, Captain Dyne recognised that they were ready to join him aboard the Albatross. After a few days at sea, a Dornado merchant ship was sighted. Capt Dyne ordered the cerw of the Albatross to close and capture the cargo laden vessel.

As the ships neared and came abreast, Trista saw the young elven woman in chains on the deck of the Dornadan ship.  As the Blue Rogues had already committed to boarding the Dornadan merchant vessel and wresting control of the ship from the Dornadans, Trista decided that she would put her best efforts into rescuing this prisoner, whomever she might be.  She and her family had been persecuted by the Dornadans, Trista was eager to assist this woman in escaping the Empire's grasp.

When the time came to board the ship, the men swung and jumped into the fray with the Dornadan officers and sailors.  Trista jumped to the stern of the deck, near the ship's wheel, away from the direct combat.  There she observed that the Dornadan Admiral and the elven captive had gone belowdecks.  The taking of the ship took precedence over her personal rescue mission, so Trista summoned the powers of Death itself to weaken her enemies defending their vessel and her high-ranking passenger.  Summoning the elemental power of death to her own hands with arcane gestures and sounds, she lashed out thrice at the Dornadan officer who was maliciously cutting down the boarding party from her ship, the Albatross.  Three times did she reach out with the sickeningly cold, black Ray of Deathly Weakness.  Three times it touched upon the officer, but only once was it able to overcome his life-force and draw his strength from him, leaving him pale and weakened.  Still he hew at the sailors from the Albatross, cutting them down and sending them to their own death.

Nearly drained of her most potent conjurations, Trista reserved the last of her strongest summons to the Elements as a potential means of escape if the Dornadan's proved too fierce for the Blue Rogues.  The battle on the deck was going well for the Rogues, with William, Rinaldo, and Sinos striking their foes most fatally.  Within moments the battle for the main deck, and control of the merchantman, was complete with the Dornadan's defeated or surrendering to the overpowering privateers.

As the boarding party headed below to face the remaining crewmembers, they overheard the cowardly Admiral formulating a plan not only for his escape with the prisoner, but also for escaping blame for the loss of the ship by blaming the Captain, who was also below decks with him.  Having overheard this, the boarders headed below to face the Admiral's two bodyguards standing between them and the Admiral and the hostage.  Apparently the guards had opened a hatch in the stern of the merchant vessel and had prepared for the Admiral's escape in a small boat now suspended over the sea.  Sinos, William and Rinaldo stepped up to face their latest adversaries while Trista ran to the deck to warn the crew of the Albatross of the Admiral's escape attempt.  She knew that she could not face down the Bodyguards, nor could she reach the captive due to the tight space in the passageway.  She did however expect to be able to something (anything!) from the deck of the merchant vessel to stop the Admiral from escaping with his hostage.

Upon sizing up the geometry of the escape boat, Admiral, and the sterncastle of the ship, it was clear to Trista that she couldn't direct any effective magical energies at the Admiral and his craft.  Desperate to assist the captive and perhaps apprehend the dastardly Dornadan Admiral, Trista made a valiant effort to climb down the stern of the vessel and assault the Admiral from an unexpected direction, if necessary.

She should have taken the time to consider using a rope, but she did not.  Being 5 feet tall, 100 lbs. soaking wet, and not having the raw physical strength of her male companions, Trista was not up to the challenge of the precarious climb.  After slipping once, she might have grabbed ahold of some solid portion of the sterncastle woodwork if she had been calm and used more forethought. 

This was not the case as she was eager to assist her companions in saving the elfmaid from the Dornadans.  She continued her efforts to climb even after the first slip and passed up her opportunity for safety in favor of her headstrong and impulsive self-appointed rescue mission.  She slipped again, managed to grab a thin piece of wood molding that held for the barest of moments then snapped, sending Trista into the loving arms of the sea.

The Admiral launched his skiff without his captive, thanks exclusively to the valiant efforts of her companions.  He sailed swiftly away with some cannon fire after him, but he was alone - his captive abandoned aboard the merchant vessel.  Trista made no efforts to stop him since he was away without the elf and his craft used more powerful elemental powers than she could counteract.

With some effort, Trista was able to swim to the entwined drifting ships and was able to pull herself from the water after no one heard her cries for help.  Soaking wet (and, indeed, 100 lbs.), Trista accompanied the crewmen who carried the unconscious elf maid aboard the Albatross.


----------

